# [2009] Crown Club Points



## sjuhawk_jd (Apr 28, 2009)

Anybody knows about Crown Club points issued by Summer Bay resort? How much do summer bay charges for conversion etc. Seems like they are equivalent to RCI points but Summer bay want to run their own point system just like Hilton or Raintree and make money in the conversion process.


----------



## NiessaK (Apr 28, 2009)

*Crown Club*

I have an existing house at Summer Bay and I am in the process of closing on a recently acquired points package. They want $8000.00 to convert both to the Crown Club. I think it is way too much. 
The only real benefit to the program is that it gives you access to a Marco Island property. The other properties do not seem to be lighting the world on fire.
I do not think I will be converting, too expensive. I think I will be picking up point packages at a fraction  of the price and let them come crawling to me for a reasonable conversion fee.


Good Luck!!!!!!


----------



## heymrbe (Sep 25, 2010)

*summer bay crown club*

Summer Bay's Crown Club points are exactly like RCI Global points. They exchange 1 for 1.  Converting to points from weeks is a seperate issue. You have to decide if it's right for you and the way you travel. Crown Club is more than just a conversion. It offers some other benefits to points management. Free exchanges within Summer Bay, priority access to all Summer Bay properties, not just your home resort but the best feature is two additional years to bank or borrow points with no fees. RCI Global points only offer two years, with Crown Club you get up to 4 years. (Disclaimer: I work for Summer Bay, but will offer you straight answers if you have any additional questions.)


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2010)

When you use the search function, be sure you look at the date - the question you answered was asked 17 mos. ago.

While we welcome your expertise on TUG, please note that we have a strict no advertising/self-promotion rule.  Here are the posting rules for more info.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Sep 26, 2010)

heymrbe said:


> Summer Bay's Crown Club points are exactly like RCI Global points. They exchange 1 for 1.  Converting to points from weeks is a seperate issue. You have to decide if it's right for you and the way you travel. Crown Club is more than just a conversion. It offers some other benefits to points management. Free exchanges within Summer Bay, priority access to all Summer Bay properties, not just your home resort but the best feature is two additional years to bank or borrow points with no fees. RCI Global points only offer two years, with Crown Club you get up to 4 years. (Disclaimer: I work for Summer Bay, but will offer you straight answers if you have any additional questions.)



Summer bay resorts are widely available through RCI most of the times, including prime holiday weeks and they are usually just sitting there. Therefore, I do not see any benefit in getting priority access to summer bay properties. Priority makes sense for Marriott and starwood type resorts, especially high demand ones in Southern California, hawaii, and prime ski weeks etc. I have not seen anyone here on TUG mentioning crown club points since I started this thread over a year ago, so must not be generating any buzz as a worthwhile travel product. I had purchased sunset cove marco island (summer bay resort) in April of 2009 and I was being encouraged to cough up big money to convert to crown club points (by the summer bay resort). Instead, I spent $299 and enrolled in hilton grand vacation club and I receive 9600 points per year (extremely valuable points). I have no desire to every stay at any summer bay resort.


----------

